# winterizing



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i was wondering what a person could do to winterize my bf 750 . is there some sort of block heater or something like that?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I run my bike about 3 hours east of ya, and no block heater or nothing, store it in uninsulated shed and make sure too let it warm up and shouldnt have any problems, I dont know if the FI will react different in the cold


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Winterize? I ride it lol


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

My carb doesnt like to start in the extreme cold i gotta store inside or no plowin for me..


----------



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

mathew_101 said:


> i was wondering what a person could do to winterize my bf 750 . is there some sort of block heater or something like that?


Hey Mathew, if you are going to just store the bike I would just put some fuel stabilizer in it and run it for about 10 minutes and maybe test your coolant just to make it's strong enough.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

EFI will have NO problems starting, just give it time to warm up, when u start moving take it slow for a few minutes, once its warmed up you'll feel the difference, then your all good


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

hoover said:


> Winterize? I ride it lol


X2. Us Texas boys keep the wheels a spinnin' year round !! :rockn:


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys. im new to owning a quad so i just wanted to make sure it would start once it gets cold out


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Light oil (5 or 0 /30), good gas, on a battery tender at all times and if you are carbed and its been over a week, save your starter by using a baby-shot of starting fluid under the box lid.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

battery tender is pretty awesome is what i hear on this site


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

x2 with kawirider. Mine is always undercover but is open to the wind somewhat and Mine starts everytime. I got mine jetted big and it usually turns over quite a few times but starts. I JUST replaced my original battery earlier this yr and it runs my winch and work lights all the time. Definately go with a thinner oil. Put some fresh plugs in it before it gets really cold. You could probably put one of them magnetic block heaters on it if you wanted to. Wouldnt hurt anything. I think there is also in-line radiator hose heaters?


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> x2 with kawirider. Mine is always undercover but is open to the wind somewhat and Mine starts everytime. I got mine jetted big and it usually turns over quite a few times but starts. I JUST replaced my original battery earlier this yr and it runs my winch and work lights all the time. Definately go with a thinner oil. Put some fresh plugs in it before it gets really cold. You could probably put one of them magnetic block heaters on it if you wanted to. Wouldnt hurt anything. I think there is also in-line radiator hose heaters?



lol, what are you gonna stick the magnet to?

you "could" splice in a metal pipe into the rad hose, that has a npt fitting in it, and use a screw in block heater, kinda like this, but they make em smaller i think, for imports 

or you could make one

http://www.egauges.com/vdo_indA.asp?PN=ATM-2283

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii244/AHhub/forum stuff/539941924_8b1e49c6fe_o.jpg


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i live in minnesota and run mine in the winter. i dont do anything different. i just let it warm up good before riding. if your not gonna use it put some sta-bil in the tank or sea foam to keep the gas from goin bad


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good point. You'd have to rig somethin up for it to work. An inline heater would work better if they make them.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

hey mathew. make sure to never us your e brake in the cold cause it probly wont come off


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

bennapa55 said:


> hey mathew. make sure to never us your e brake in the cold cause it probly wont come off


 you talking about parking brake? i use mine all the time and never had an issue


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i need to get a babel luber . and ya i dont plan on using it in the winter. i have heard of this problem alot


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Mathew I live 40km North of Prince Albert SK. I ride a 2009 650 i, so mine is carbed with factory carb heaters on it. I think yours is an efi. Anyhow, I ride in the winter and hunt and plow snow, so for winter I use sythetic oil, it has a lower pour piont and gives you better protection and easier starts during -10 to -20 temperature , put syththetic in your front diff as well. Check the antifreeze so it is good for -40 degrees. You can get stick on oil pan heaters for engines that hold 2 to 4 liters of oil at your local COOP or Canadian Tire Store and they work great. I tend to put more air in the tires (10lbs) during the really colds months. I added a windshield and it is well worth the money during winter and I take it off come spring. Our gasoline here in SK is 8% to 10% ethanol so gasline antifreeze is not neccessary. Otherwise check it over before every ride and remove as much snow and ice after each ride as ice builds up around the boots and once it freezes hard over night it can rip the boots once you start to ride it in the morning.

Take care and ride hard


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

throttlejock27 said:


> you talking about parking brake? i use mine all the time and never had an issue


 ya I used mine once..... no more in winter had a major lockup issue


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

As long as you dont go into water or mud in the winter your cable shouldnt lock up. Or be careful when you wash yer atv when its cold out cuz it can freeze then too.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

ya maybe mine was wet but she sure was locked up and thats just not cool


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> As long as you dont go into water or mud in the winter your cable shouldnt lock up. Or be careful when you wash yer atv when its cold out cuz it can freeze then too.


Right and check the end boots and use lots of cable-lub or WD with the cable lube clamp to drive moisture out.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

whats a cable luber run $$$???


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

K&L sells them. Atleast thats where we get them. They are cheap. K&L makes alot of tools for working on anykind of motorcycle and atv. Cable lubers work ok. Sometimes you have to use compressed air to push the lube through the cable because the aerosole can doesnt have enough power to do it. Also sometimes easier to just take the cable off and lube it so its nice and straight and the lube flows freely. Just make sure you use a good penetrating lube. I like Zep.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bennapa55 said:


> whats a cable luber run $$$???


A kit is only about 12 bucks. Lots of places have them.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Ironic, I was reading this post before I took my Brute out for a snow ride. When I was loading it on the trailer I used my rear brake and it locked up. Luckily I was able to juggle the cable and it freed up. Then I whipped out the good old WD-40 and lubricated the line. 

I got to the lake and went for a ride. All was well but then I went through a wet mud hole. Not intentionally, there was a thin layer of ice covered by snow and I went in. Depth was about 1 ft but I was trying to avoid all types of water ahhh!

I didn't want to wash the Brute after but it just bugs me that it’s dirty for the winter season. I was tempted to hose it down but that little voice in my head was saying don’t. Yeah, I'm a bit nuts about keeping the machine clean especially for the winter.

I live in Winnipeg Manitoba Canada just for some backdrop info.

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

DanOMite - the next time you guys have a chinook you can wash it...oh yeah 'tobans don't get chinooks  (I'm originally from Wpg, I can say that)

Matt, I don't ride in the winter so I also bring the battery in the house.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Thanks Big D! I had the extra battery booster strapped to my front rack because my buddy's 2010 Polaris was having battery issues... just if anyone was curious.


----------

